# pkg_add: could not find package pcre-8.02



## enweniwe (Aug 5, 2010)

Error pkg_add: could not find package pcre-8.02 while installing on FreeBSD8.1

```
#pkg_add postfix-2.7.1,1.tbz
```
pkg_add: could not find package pcre-8.02

Pls I need help


----------



## SirDice (Aug 5, 2010)

Please read the handbook: 4.4 Using the Packages System


----------

